# Crested gecko won't eat Repashy



## UralOwl (May 21, 2012)

I've got an adult male crested gecko that I've had for around a month now. Since having him, I don't think he's ever touched the Repashy food in his enclosure. He'll snatch a cricket off a pair of tweezers and gobble it down immediately if you dangle one in front of his face, but he won't show any interest if you place a spoon full of Repashy in front of his mouth.

I use a small bottlecap for the Repashy, just so it's easier for me to tell if he's touching it. And so far, there doesn't seem to be any indication that he's gone anyway near the stuff.

I've fed him on about 3 crickets since I've had him, and I've stopped giving him crickets for a about a week now in hopes that he turns to the Repashy instead, but like I said, I don't believe he's been eating any of it.

Is there anything I can do to know for certain if he's been eating it? And, more importantly, what would be the best way to get him to start eating the Repashy?


----------



## bobo1 (Jan 2, 2010)

sometimes you can only see where theve had a little lick of repashy,mine prefer the clarks food which is similar to the repashy but only available from oxford geckos. have you tried him on locusts? or the very odd waxworm as a treat. he could also be just settling into his new home and this can put them off there food a bit.


----------



## sue59 (Oct 31, 2010)

What was he eating before you got him? Some cresties don't like change ,and don't understand that the Repashy is good for them. I would go back to what he was eating ,and gradually add in the Repashy. Alternatively you could add a little fresh fruit and/or honey to the Repashy to see if he likes it. Have you found any poo? Has he lost any weight?


----------



## UralOwl (May 21, 2012)

bobo1 said:


> sometimes you can only see where theve had a little lick of repashy,mine prefer the clarks food which is similar to the repashy but only available from oxford geckos. have you tried him on locusts? or the very odd waxworm as a treat. he could also be just settling into his new home and this can put them off there food a bit.


I've only been feeding him black crickets so far, though I could try him on something else. I'm not sure if he's settled into his new home yet, though I noticed that he normally hides behind a certain bunch of leaves in his enclosure throughout much of the day. At night time he becomes active and I can hear him moving around (he's in my bedroom).



> What was he eating before you got him? Some cresties don't like change ,and don't understand that the Repashy is good for them. I would go back to what he was eating ,and gradually add in the Repashy. Alternatively you could add a little fresh fruit and/or honey to the Repashy to see if he likes it. Have you found any poo? Has he lost any weight?


According to the pet store I brought him from, they were mainly just feeding him on crickets and mashed bananas. I have to admit that I haven't tried the mashed bananas yet.
He hasn't appeared to have lost any weight from what I can tell. I only managed to find one piece of poop a few days ago on the floor of his enclosure. I haven't seen any besides that one, though I suppose he could be defecating in an awkward part of the enclosure that's out of my sight.


----------



## UKCrestie (Sep 9, 2011)

You will be able to see if an adult has been eating the CGD as they leave pretty evident dents in it, so my guess is he isn't eating it.
Unless, you are mixing it quite thinly in which case it will just settle flat and you wont be able to tell either way.

I haven't tried feeding them from a spoon but most will readily take a lick from your finger, could give it a go?
As a last resort you could put some on your finger and touch it to his mouth, don't dab it on his nose though it will end up in his nostrils.
Although, He may just not like the Repashy :roll:

Was he fed the Repashy with his previous owner? I don't particularly like the smell of Repashy but my lot seem to love it.
If not it can take a while for them to get accustomed to it. Have you tried other brands of CGD or tried mixing it with a little fruit? Or even just pureed fruit on its own?
Avoid banana as a regular food as it isn't great for them - possibly try mango, apricot, pear - just make sure they are overly ripe, best place for finding them is the reduced aisle in the supermarket.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

If you're tweezer feeding crickets then it's less likely to go hunting for food, so it might just be ignoring it. 

Try putting the CGD in the viv in it's usual place, and doinking the crickets in before feeding. 
Also, too much banana isn't meant to be too good for them. I can't remember why but it should just be in 'moderation' / very small servings.


----------



## Sky7ine (Jan 30, 2012)

Banana is not good for them as it is high in phosphorus and can stop calcium being absorbed, as for the cgd which version are you using as mine hardly touched 2.x but when i switched to the newer version 3.2 they lap it up


----------



## UralOwl (May 21, 2012)

> Banana is not good for them as it is high in phosphorus and can stop calcium being absorbed, as for the cgd which version are you using as mine hardly touched 2.x but when i switched to the newer version 3.2 they lap it up


Alright, thanks for the tip. As for the CGD, the pack says 'V3E' on the side, so I'm assuming it's some variation of version 3...?

I tried dipping a cricket in some CGD earlier and then showing it to my gecko, just to see if he'd eat it. He snatched it off the tweezers as quickly as he normally does, though he seemed a bit hesitant to swallow it for a while. He did swallow it down eventually though, so at least he's got some CGD in his diet now, lol.


----------



## ScalezandTailz (Sep 22, 2010)

UralOwl said:


> Alright, thanks for the tip. As for the CGD, the pack says 'V3E' on the side, so I'm assuming it's some variation of version 3...?
> 
> I tried dipping a cricket in some CGD earlier and then showing it to my gecko, just to see if he'd eat it. He snatched it off the tweezers as quickly as he normally does, though he seemed a bit hesitant to swallow it for a while. He did swallow it down eventually though, so at least he's got some CGD in his diet now, lol.


Try smoothie-ing strawberries and mango into the repashy, I've got a male who's so enthusiastic when he smells it coming you hear that bang and there he is on the glass door of his exo terra waiting to come out, also I use a small syringe to feed mine to prevent blocking their little noses - particularly for babies...
Scalez


----------



## jagger (May 12, 2010)

I had same problem with both my cresties, same trick cured them of their cgd phobia.....I never gave them any crickets for two weeks, left cgd in the tank every day (replaced it every two days) in the same place near where they sleep. Leave it close to some cover so they dont have to venture to far away from safety. After the two weeks they were quite hungry if they hadnt eaten any diet yet? I then rub some cgd on the end of their nose and then wait until they lick it off, as they are licking it off put a plastic milk cap with cgd in it up to their mouth, they will lick it up while trying to clean there nose. Do this for a few days and leave the milk cap full in the same place. Both my cresties have eaten cgd with no problems ever since. Just my trick.. works for me take from it what you will. Hope that may help!


----------



## rita1 (Aug 24, 2012)

hi mine was the same as mine was fed baby food, so i mixed repashy with the baby food and fed him from the spoon now he loves repashy he also has clarks i mix it all together, also try and get him out and spoon feed him once he get use to the taste he will be eating on his own in no time.
try mixing fresh fruit for a change in the diet, if i feed fresh food i will add his vits and calcium.
i still have problems getting mine to eat live food, he will eat the odd wax worm but not very often but he's just not interested in crix, i put him in a small viv and add crix but he's only eat 2 in the 4 months i have had him.
they are a great little lizard so sweet.


----------

